# Acorns for Rabbits.



## Tejas (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey!
I've been shooting a slingshot for quite a bit, but am new to this wonderful forum. I was curious as to weather or not you think acorns are a viable option for shooting rabbits? Im shooting double theraband gold (tapered).


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't advise acorns. Stick to lead and steel.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No. Way to light.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. The most you can kill with an acorn is a spider.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

And then only if you get lucky. Acorns won't fly straight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please do NOT shoot at rabbits with acorns. The only thing you might do is blind one if you hit it right in the eye. You need to use steel or lead. As others have said, acorns are waaay too light.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

trix cereal . . .


----------



## Tejas (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks so much guys for the replies. I'll be sure to stay with my trustee 12mm lead ammo.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Imperial said:


> trix cereal . . .


Gave me a good laugh think I might go eat a bowl of Trix now


----------

